# Contact info. for "John Boy" dummy launcher



## Kelly (Mar 5, 2003)

Anyone know the info. to contact the maker? The launcher looks similar to a BBoy, but you can use TT or Dogtra remotes.
Thanks...
Kelly


----------



## Kelly (Mar 5, 2003)

Did a search and found an e-mail address. Thanks.


----------



## Jason Ferris (Feb 23, 2004)

Why is there virtually no information on these launchers on the web? I know they don't have a website, but they are hardly mentioned at all here or on other retriever sites.

Has anyone here actually seen one?

Cheers, Jason.


----------



## Kelly (Mar 5, 2003)

Yup, he sent me a pic of one. Looks similar to a B-boy but because you can use TT or Dogtra remotes, there more reliable and user friendly keeping all your remote junk on a single transmitter. I haven't recieved a return e-mail though... so may-be he's out of the bizz?


----------



## North Mountain (Oct 20, 2003)

John judged our trial this weekend and won't be home until later today. I have seen the John Boys, I delivered some to Vernon Presswood when he bought them from Doug Bardsley who is getting out of the game. Frank and Mike of Mad River Kennels have also have used them before.

Laura


----------



## fcafcblue (Jul 8, 2005)

*John Boys*

To answer your question about John Boys Remote Bumper launcher
system.
John Boys started in 1980.
The last NAFC and NFC use John Boys as part of his training.
In the last four years using John Boys I have made four AFC
and one FC.
There is many people in field trials that use John Boys that do
very well.
They just keep on working.
My last job was working for CAT as a MFG ENG for 33 years.
No web site. 
E mail at [email protected]
 858-231-4204
Thank You
John


----------

